# Mexico Beach area



## Jamiekeown (Mar 21, 2013)

Will be heading to Mexico Beach, FL in August and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for DIY fishing. Not looking for specific spots, but is there any general area to wade? 

Thanks in advance!
Jamie


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Even though this post is fairly old, I see your trip isn't until August, so there's still some time...

The easiest DIY is the Mexico Beach Pier

If you want to wade off of the beach, that's do-able as well. You won't get very far out, but a lot of times the fish are closer than you think. You can wade straight out from whatever beach is closest to you...or jump on Google Earth and try to pick out some good spots. 

If you fly fish, ask Bluewater Outriggers to hook you up with David Dinklage. For not a lot of money, Dink will spend an afternoon with you and show you several good wade fishing spots for fly fishing. 

Good luck!


----------

